# Russell's trip - some facts, tips and general stuff



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Rather than a journey blog as on previous trips, this is a summary of the latest trip to Italy. 

Miles covered = 2060.00
Fuel used = 82.13 gallons
Cost of fuel = £366.75
Average fuel = £ 4.46 per gallon
price

Cheapest fuel - Luxembourg - £3.85 per gallon

Most expensive fuel overseas - Italy - £4.91 per gallon

Fuel in UK - £5.31 per gallon. 

The 2060 miles is based on starting and ending with a full tank - refuelled at Tesco a few miles from here, so we have a full tank again. 

______________________________________________________

Fuel prices Europe

Calais - 1.15 euro/litre

Luxembourg - 0.98 euro/litre

France - varied from 1.10 - 1.25 euro per litre away from motorway and upto 1.35 euro/litre on motorway. 

Switzerland - 1.80 Swiss Francs per litre - about £1.15 sterling per litre. 

Italy - very similar everywhere - 1.25 euro/litre

______________________________________________________

Meal out, restaurant with view of the lake - 30 euro - two pizzas, two beers and two mineral waters

Meal out - Obernai, France, 80 euro, snails, steaks, beer, veg etc

McDonalds Strasbourg - 18 euro for two McBest of Meals

Beer in Italy bars etc - 2.50 euro for 200ml, 5 euro for 400 ml. 

Bus fares - 5 euro return Moniga del Garda - Desenzano

Coke in a nice bar in Desenzano - 5 euro!!!!!!!

Pedalo hire - 10 euro

Speed boat hire - 170 euro

Soft drinks bought at a brewery - 1 euro for two cans

______________________________________________________

Pitch fees - Camping Municpal Obernai, 17.20 euro per night, two people, hard stand with hook up

Italy - 7 nights at Garda, hard stand with hook up, 174 euro. 

______________________________________________________

Tolls

Total in France - 1.10 euro

Italy total - 20.80 euro

Swiss toll thing for one year, 32.50 SFR (£20.55)

______________________________________________________

Tunnel crossing - £134.00 return (Tesco)

______________________________________________________

Total cost of two weeks away, including fuel, tolls, pitch fees but excluding eating out, buses, trains etc.....£678.44. This figure includes the £134 for the tunnel crossing. 

______________________________________________________

Problems on tour

Fiat - none

Swift - none

Dometic Aircon - won't turn off!!!!!

I managed to put the key fob for the motorhome through the twin tub, but was able to dry it out!

Highlights - nudist beach, eating snails, walking over the bridge to Germany from Strasbourg, sunshine, people I met, my travelling companion

Downsides - too hot. 

Brits abroad - none other than one MHF'er that I met (preplanned). One more British van at Obernai, then a load at Calais docks. Holland however must be deserted as every motorhome and caravan at Garda was Dutch!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Russell's trip*

But was it fun? what were the average temps? no of dips in the sea? no of laughs?

Helen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Course it was fun - how could being on a nuddy beach with a load of Italians and Dutch people be anything but fun!

Temperate by day was 39 degrees, 88% humidity one day.

Ooooooh and the twin tub was a god send!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Italy - 7 nights at Garda, hard stand with hook up, 174 euro.


Ouch.

But well worth it, would you say?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cost*

Gerald - given it was high season, I think it is ok value for money - £20 per night, free showers, use of the pool etc.

Back again September I think but have a lot more options, ACSI card etc. Some sites are about £35 per night at this time of year.

Despite being high season though, the Lake was very quiet. No Brits - but partly due to the fact were were at Moniga, Manerba and Desenzano. Moniga and Manerba are primarily Dutch, Germans and Danes.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Caxton Card work ok? (except where you posted a few days ago)

Nudist Beach- details? Photos of contents??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caxton*

Hi

Caxton worked OK in France.

Caxton was declined more than used in Italy. NO at tolls, NO at some cash machines, NO in some shops.

Nudist beaches are located at Manerba del Garda, accessed via a steep walk, and another at Desezano, near Camping Vo - easier walk according to the locals, but we did not go to that one. There is I believe some more nuddy sites on the eastern shores, but I prefer the west side.

Russell


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

"Quote"
Holland however must be deserted as every motorhome and caravan at Garda was Dutch! 

No Electricity used in Holland in Summer as there are all over Southern Europe. Last one out turns off the lights :roll:


----------

